# effective ranges of your guns...



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I would like to discuss the real life effective ranges of your guns with you behind the trigger.
20 ga. shotgun; 30 yards with birdshot and 100 yards with round ball.
12 ga. shotgun; 30 yards with birdshot, 50 yards with buckshot and 85 yards with slugs.
22LR; pistol - 25 yards, rifle 80 yards.
357 Magnum; pistol - 100 yards for man sized target and 50 yards for game.
357 maximum; pistol - 150 yards for man sized target and 100 yards for game.
30-30; rifle - 150 yards.
25 caliber; rifle 250 yards.
30-06; rifle - 300 yards.
358; rifle - 300 yards.
Assorted other pistols - 25 to 125 yards

These are the ranges that I can shoot to effectively without a bench to rest the gun on - as in field conditions. (three center of mass hits in rapid succession)

The 12 ga. buck shot was tested in my guns to 100 yards and I found that at 75 yards my 12 00-buck would open up to a 6 ft pattern - that is 12 32 caliber round balls in just over 27 square feet - definitely not a sure hit on a man size target.

Have you tested your guns and your abilities to find your maximum effective ranges under field conditions?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

A 12 gauge shotgun shooting 00 buck through a cylinder bore will generally shoot a pattern that opens up one inch per yard of forward travel so your 6 foot pattern at 75 yards is about average. I pretty much limit my practice to 25 yards with my 9mm. Different philosophy of use I guess. Sometimes I may take a "wonder if I can hit that" shot though. I shoot my FAL on a 100 yard range but I like it to hit 2 inches high at 100 yards.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Sporterized Mosin Nagant "Scout Rifle" - 200 yards. That's as far as my range goes. But I would guess 300 yards shouldn't be much of a problem. - Scoped

Marlin 795 - 100 Yards - Iron Sights (M1 Style "GI" Tech Sights)

Stevens 320 12 Gauge - 30 yards w/000 Buck, and I might go out to 35 at the most. 100 yards with slugs. Honestly, with shot, your "effective range" is pretty limited. It just doesn't carry the energy for very long. - Ghost Ring Sights


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sounds like a trap. NSA can forward the info to your local SWAT team and they would know exactly your limitations. If you believe that stuff??


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> That said, I can shoot a skeeter off a hogs back at pert near a mile with my trusty ole blunderbuss!


I can just blast my 20 with #8 shot out the window and hit a hundred skeeters at sundown


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I remember back int he day I used to do quite a bit of "hum hum road huntin" My favorite was a 10 gauge single shot with 00 buck. Tape a sure fire to the barrel with a pressure pad and we used to take them at 50-75yds quite often.. Now that I'm older, I don't partake in that like i used to (usually anyway).. Boy do they kick though!!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The Comment About Not Bench Resting Gets Me Because I Try To Bench Rest Any Thing That Requires Any Long Distance ForAccuracy. Please Note All Comments Are Fire Arms That I Owned Prior To Turning Them In ForA Twenty Five Dollar Gift Certificate At A Save The Minority Lgbtq Police Benefit. 
22, 250 Wood Chuck 425 Yards. It Was An Awesome Shot.
12 Gauge With Horniday Sabot Slug From Remington 870 With Rifle Barel Head Shot At 225 Yards.
44 Magnum SW Revolver With Red For Scope 90 Yards On Big Doe.
90 Yards Two Does At One Time Number Four Buck From A Ten Gauge.
I Got Two Grouse One Week End In Leroy Michigan With A 22 MagnumBoth Around 50 Yards It Was Stupid Luck Both Times. I Could Not Do That Again.
I HaveShot Several White Tail With My 270 Out Too 350 Yards.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> That said, I can shoot a skeeter off a hogs back at pert near a mile with my trusty ole blunderbuss!


Male or female skeeter? It makes a difference.

Paul, that is an interesting post. I'm sure that not very many people on boards such as this have tested themselves at extreme range.
I do know that when my eyes were 19 years of age I could hit a man sized sillouhette target in the chest at 500 meters with an M14 with iron sights. Today, I doubt if I could see a man at 500 meters.
But I do have a Springfield Armory M1A, just in case the NVA ever attacks down my street. :-D
I have not shot at a distance of more than 200 yards in quite a while, in fact my usual range's longest area is only 100 yards. I can hit a copy paper box at that range with a Mosin Nagant 91/30 with open sights and military surplus ammo.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

alterego said:


> The Comment About Not Bench Resting Gets Me Because I Try To Bench Rest Any Thing That Requires Any Long Distance ForAccuracy. Please Note All Comments Are Fire Arms That I Owned Prior To Turning Them In ForA Twenty Five Dollar Gift Certificate At A Save The Minority Lgbtq Police Benefit.
> 22, 250 Wood Chuck 425 Yards. It Was An Awesome Shot.
> 12 Gauge With Horniday Sabot Slug From Remington 870 With Rifle Barel Head Shot At 225 Yards.
> 44 Magnum SW Revolver With Red For Scope 90 Yards On Big Doe.
> ...


Like you,
I always try to "rest" my firearms. Usually it is my edc bag over the hood as a rest. Or brace on a tree or whatever.. I ALWAYS try to rest on somethin when I can..


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Around here I'm handicapped by my range at 100yds, I'm confident a 200 yd shot shouldn't be too much of an issue beyond that I'd pass on the shot because I haven't had the opportunity to practice. That being said I think most all of us would use some sort of a rest if we have the opportunity, even a field rest of a tree limb would be better than taking shots at 300yds off hand.

As for my effective range with guns other than rifles:
12ga birdshot I can hit moving targets at around 40-50yds with the full chokes in my guns
handgun I can put rounds in a man sized target at 50yds
.22lr (rifle) I consider mainly a 50yd gun although I can hit with it out to 100yds I would prefer to not attempt shots at game at that distance, I'm not consistent enough

-Infidel


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I got a running Taliban in the chest at around 400 meters with an ACOG on my M4.....Wasn't just one fired round though. Also got another across a road and down an alley bout 50-60 meters with my 9mm Beretta...Again not just one round fired. Longest shots I have made outside of using an M240 to get a few at over 500 meters...but I won't count plunging fire or grazing fire into this. Also got a truck with a TOW missile at over 2 kilometers...but thats really cheating....LOL....I didn't have to account for winds, range, or anything...just track...track....track it along...


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I would like to discuss the real life effective ranges of your guns with you behind the trigger.
> 20 ga. shotgun; 30 yards with birdshot and 100 yards with round ball.
> 12 ga. shotgun; 30 yards with birdshot, 50 yards with buckshot and 85 yards with slugs.
> 22LR; pistol - 25 yards, rifle 80 yards.
> ...


Paul, did you try 00buck in your 20 gauge? I would be interested in that info.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

effective ranges 308 or 7.62 is 600 yards,
223 or 5.56mm 500yards. 
30-06 800yards. 
300 winmag 1000yards. I have shot most and all of thoughs ranges. don't sell the cartridges short on ranges. push them out to there full range. practice, practice, practice.


MOLON LABE


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Have you tested your guns and your abilities to find your maximum effective ranges under* field conditions?*


I'm glad to see you ask your question in the way that you did!

There are the ranges everyone likes to talk about (and brag about) - you know... The impossible shot under perfect conditions with premium ammo in a freshly cleaned gun when humidity is low and you have a slight tail wind and 20 minutes in a lead-sled to line up the shot. Your internal organs are at a state of peas and zen like rest - heart rate 65bpm. Then BANG and 150 yards down range you have put one single .22 cal round in the center mass of a man sized target.

While I agree that slow is accurate and accurate is fast, I also know that when hunting or defending the camp site you will never EVER squeeze off a round in conditions like that. You will be standing, sitting, kneeling, brambles up your ass and a rattler off by your left boot, laying prone over rocks or taking cover behind some rotting scorpion infested log.

For me I'm good with the .22 (rifle and pistol) out to about 50 yards.
If I sit and take my time with a scope, then I get the rifle out to 100 yards - most of the time

Shotgun with 00 high brass 15 pellet count and a Mod Choke I can get about 26 pellets inside 24 inches at 45 yards standing.
Same choke but 7, 7.5, 8 shot and I bust clays out to 35 yards regularly and have made some awesome shots at about 45 - but thats stretching it.

410 standing knocks clays out at 25 to 30 yards and does the rabbit at 8 to 12 yards with ease.

223 I'm good out to 150. After that not so much.

Pellet gun is also sighted in at 35 yards and aside from having to stop and pump, it will put pellets in a tennis ball all day long sot after shot at that range.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Sounds like a trap. NSA can forward the info to your local SWAT team and they would know exactly your limitations. If you believe that stuff??


They already have protocol and minimum safe distances already mapped out. You don't maintain a world class top notch police / para-military force and leave your tactical solutions to internet rumors. Trust me - they are trained operators and will own the conflict. They start MONTHS in advance. You were already arrested and detained before the first flashbang goes off.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> They already have protocol and minimum safe distances already mapped out. You don't maintain a world class top notch police / para-military force and leave your tactical solutions to internet rumors. Trust me - they are trained operators and will own the conflict. They start MONTHS in advance. You were already arrested and detained before the first flashbang goes off.


Unless, of course, they have once again knocked down the door at the wrong address.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

About 300 yds with my Garand and Ar, because thats as far as I can see well enough to identify a target. I have a few handguns that I can hit a man sized target at 100 yds reliably, my Witness Elite Match .45acp, and my GP100 6", most of my handguns though after 50 yds I would not consider them to be effective. I have one scoped .308 that produces pretty good groups at 300 yards and I expect it would be good out to 500 yds, but I have never fired it at that distance because my range is not that long.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I can hit a man sized target out to 1000m but why. I think it depends on your requirements. Most engagements will be under 200m, maybe 300m at most and that includes hunting. Good point that Paul makes is the right tool for the need. Long(er) range, mid and short range and practice with each tool to understand the capability, specially in hunting or self defense. 

I'll admits I need a shotgun and I'm lacking in the midrange area. I zero my rifles at 200m and 100m respectively although the effective range is closer to 400m. Both are easily adjusted for more distance. I'm effective with a pistol out to about 25m and less so to 50m. My 22 goes anywhere between 50 and 150m effectively re: accurately. 

A shotgun is on the list next.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The effective range of all my guns exceed the effective range of their owner.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> The effective range of all my guns exceed the effective range of their owner.


Probably applies to most here.. And defiantly me.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

redhawk said:


> Paul, did you try 00buck in your 20 gauge? I would be interested in that info.


00 buck does not load effectively in the 20 gauge. we used #4 buckshot with similar results to the 12 ga. except there were fewer number of shot in the 20 gauge - less density in the field. That is why I went to round ball loads - they are more accurate than slugs and weigh more too.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Factory ammo or reloads? Makes a huge difference for me.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Since I only use reloads I guess it could be either.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Federal used to make a very nice buckshot load for 12 gauge that we could get a 4" pattern at 25 yards all day using our police riot guns. Never did try it beyond that as I've always felt better using sabot slugs . Even out of a smooth barrel they shot much better than the foster's


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I haven't tried more than 100 yrds with my pistols, 22 and 9mm get it every time.
im about 600 yrds on the 308 and 400 with 556


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I haven't tried more than 100 yrds with my pistols, 22 and 9mm get it every time.
im about 600 yrds on the 308 and 400 with 556


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Nobody can complain about shooting to 600 yards with the 308 or to 400 yards with the 5.56. I don't shoot my 22 pistols at 100 yards but my 357 is easy to shoot to 100 yards. I shoot at 8 inch plates at 100 yards and they all go down shooting off hand - no rest and on handed. With a 9mm you are doing very well. I am excited to see people actually stretching the limits with their hand guns. I started shooting at 100 yards back in the early 80s in metallic silhouette Hunter's pistol with my 357 revolver. I got pretty good at it. we have a 600 yard range at the local gun club but I have not had the time to shoot it yet. The farthest I have shot my '06 is 300 yards and it groups well at that range - under 3 inch five shot groups. I think I could keep some six inch plates busy at 600 but I won't know until I do it.

Right now I am concentrating on form (freehand) with my 22 rifle shooting to 100 yards. I am getting better but it has been a struggle for my 63 year old body.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

yes, I can see where its hard to get out there and do it. I have emphasized using your pistol at rifle distances just in case its all you have- to know how to and get the hit at 100yrds. and I do this with my sr22 and m&p c9 I make sure every piece I have I can make that work for me. I don't want to be half good. half good doesn't do me no good. 9 an 22 are easy long distance hit because of the velocity and weight. when you start getting 40 and 45 its a slower bullet and much heavier. that's when it starts getting tricky. I aim for the head @ 100 and get a tummy hit with the 45. the kids who run the range are all vets. there are no civis working there. and the kids love teaching us. heh and they are all preppers.


and on the long distant rifle we aren't grouping on paper... theres a metal thing you can hear ping! and I get quite excited.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I can routinely hit a 300 yard gong with an iron sighted AR-10 on a bipod. I haven't tried the 500 yard range that Fort Drum opened up last Summer, maybe after this deployment is over.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am told that the 600 yard range has a 60 inch (5 foot) gong. They used to have an 8 inch gong on the 400 yard range but somebody with a 500 magnum pistol put holes in it. I think they are going to replace it with a 3/4" thick A500 steel plate - the 3/8" didn't last long.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

243 - 500 Yards +
30-30 - 250 yards
.22 - 150 yards
.380 Pistol - 5 feet
.22 pistol - 25 feet


----------



## Bazoo (Jun 26, 2014)

I practice on man sized targets out to 150 yards with my 1911A1 and 350 with my Ar15A2.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Bazoo said:


> I practice on man sized targets out to 150 yards with my 1911A1 and 350 with my Ar15A2.


Are you any good at those ranges? Do you shoot from a rest or off hand?


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I've taken prairie dogs with my ruger Mk1 target at 100 yards using viper ammo. At 25 yards I typically fire through one hole in the target, but I've shot comp for years and have really honed my skills. I've already shot a whole box of 50 rds through the same hole at 50 feet with my .22 rifle. It is good to 100 yds. plus and I would fire it to 200 yds on a still day. I can hit a pie pan at 100 yds with the.45. I dropped a muke deer buck with the .45 at 50 yds in Wyoming. It was going around and around cottonwood trees in a cattle gathering area and I could not fix it with my scped rifle, so I drew and gave it one shot just below the ears. Dropped like it was hit with a ball bat! At 25 yards I hold a decent group. See sample target below (fired outdoors, two-hand hold, 25 yds, rapid fire 10 rounds 10 seconds). I've taken game in western hunts with mt handloaded .270 at 600 and 1000 yds, measured (rangefinder). The thousand yard shot was a stretch because of a wounded animal from another hunter. I used a rest and it took 2 shots to dial in. The 600 was with a rest, hold over according to ballistics and one shot to drop.

With me, after years and tens of thousands of rounds fired, it is not "can you hit that?" but, "Where would you like me to place the bullet?" I've done some long range sillhouette work, which proves that long shots are credible.

I could not imagine taking either long shot east of the Mississippi because the atmospheric conditions make it almost impossible to see that far except in the dead of winter when the humidity is gone.

I buy the data above on most other calibers and shotguns.


----------

